# Lewt



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

FYI
There are 2 spots left in the April Fenwick tourney and 5 spots left in the Lakevue event at th end of April. The remainder of the season (Sandusky and Huron) has decent fields but plenty of room for new entries at this time.

More info available at www.wbsa.us

*For OGF mods. *

I'm only showing less than 2 pages of posts in the tournament discussion section and they only go back to Jan 31st. Am I not looking at it right?


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2011 LEWT Sharpnack Contingency

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) announced today that long term sponsors Sharpnack Ford and Tom Sharpnack Chevrolet, and Pontiac in Willard have decided to offer a contingency to the top finishing customer in each WBSA event of 2011.

We are happy to see Tom Sharpnack step up and offer this contingency to the LEWT and Gator Classic anglers commented WBSA President Marc Hudson. He continued This is just one more way that it pays the participants to support the companies that sponsor the WBSA.

The top finishing Sharpnack customer that owns a Ford or Chevy vehicle at each LEWT event and the top finishing Pro and Amateur at the Gator Classic will each receive $150. The requirements are the vehicle must have been purchased at Sharpnacks and still in their ownership. Both used and new are eligible. It is the anglers responsibility to fill out the appropriate form to be eligible for the prize.

The first two LEWTs are currently at a full field with just a few spots remaining until the field is closed to additional entries. Entries for the 2011 Gator Classic begin on 3-10.

*Other contingencies gauranteed at each event are the Medina Plating early bird awards of $150 per event and $1000 cash from Erie Outfitters, Happy Hooker, Cranberry Creek Marina and Reefrunner lures in 3 early bird Pro awards in the 100%+ Gator Classic. All this is on top of the $4-5000 dollars in useful merchandise we give away every year to non cash winners.*


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,
I'm showing 51 pages when I just checked it. Try it again and see if it shows that for you now.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

94 pages in this forum...


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting

When logged in as WBSA for club info I still see 2 pages

when logged in with my personal account I see all 90 some. I'll check the settings in the profile.
No biggy if they are all still available. thought something may have happened to them


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

OK. changed a profile setting and they are all there now. My bad!

Shake I thought you were going to call!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I am man!!! Prolly later this afternoon


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

Does Chris have the Lakevue roster posted anywhere yet ? Just curious , seen the Fennwick one but that's it.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

No, only the totals for other than Fenwick. I think there are 2 or 3 spots left, spots left since her last update.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

The Fenwick tourney on April 1st and Lakevue on April 30 both have 1 spot left. I wouldn't mail it if entering.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

No more entries will be taken for the Fenwick event on April 2nd. 

Prefishing should begin Friday and maybe tomorrow for those adventurous enough to brave iffy conditions. Might be some good photo ops on Cone and Niagra.

Chck Happy hooker webpage for good daily updates on the ice.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

The 2nd event of the 2011 LEWT on April 30 is now full and no more entries or alternates will be taken. There are about 14 spots left at the present time for the Sandusky event and 18 spots for the Huron event. You must fish at least one other LEWT event to qualify for the 2 day championship at Huron.

There appears to be some misconceptions about the Sandusky LEWT on May 14 and the FLW conflicting date. 

Anyone signing up for the LEWT on May 14 that makes the cut in the FLW will be refunded their entry fee and excused from the LEWT if another partner is not available. for those of you fishing the FLW event and not making the final cut, you can consider the FLW as prefishing for the LEWT, since you'll be there already. You all signed up planning to fish that day anyway.


----------

